# Gamers, Unite!!! MMO, MOBA, MMORPG, etc



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

Character stats for the types! Must be 'gamified' so don't just say, INTJ has the ability to think through situations blah blah BORING. 
Include things such as class, abilities, weaknesses, passives, etc. Add anything you like X3

Go!


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I like to 'break the system'. So I will usually make a character that uses unusual traits to maximize succes. That includes stuff like paying spells with blood and then healing upon hit in Path of Exile. 

In Skyrim I used a conjuration/illusion mage. This ended up with me just summoning crap all day while no one could hurt me because of invisibility. Did get boring after a while though (no challenge).
I sometimes go assassin (Nightblade(illusion/onehanded)) which can be fun, but I will usually just end up coming out of the darkness and start attacking everything.

My favourite class is usually mage, because they get all kinds of cool stuff. I mean, swinging a sword is great and all, but shooting lightning is so much better. 

In League of Legends my role is generally jungler, because I am good at keeping track of what is happening around the map. It is quite a thankless job though, since every little mistake everyone makes gets blamed on you. My favourite champion is Udyr, because of his insane snowball potential and dueling.

In making a character I tend to pay the least amount of attention to things like bribery and charisma. I prefer making my character more potent over giving him the ability to talk his way out of sticky situations.

For abilities I like things that buff my stats. So for instance, in Dark Souls I went with Sunlight Blade to enhance the damage my polearm did. 

I find myself focussing all my stats on one 'core'. This way the playstyle revolves around a single thing, but the character will be extremely good at it. 

I don't play MMOs or MMORPGs, so I can't speak for those.


----------



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> I like to 'break the system'. So I will usually make a character that uses unusual traits to maximize succes. That includes stuff like paying spells with blood and then healing upon hit in Path of Exile.
> 
> In Skyrim I used a conjuration/illusion mage. This ended up with me just summoning crap all day while no one could hurt me because of invisibility. Did get boring after a while though (no challenge).
> I sometimes go assassin (Nightblade(illusion/onehanded)) which can be fun, but I will usually just end up coming out of the darkness and start attacking everything.
> ...



Wow you've given this a lot of thought!!!  I'll give you my ID on league and skyrim...as soon as I remember it XD

What I meant is to create 'stats' for each type X3 Example:

ESFP
Warrior/Tank class
Abilities: Charmed and Stunned, Joke Barrage, Sensor Slash...
Passives: Social Dexterity,...

You get the picture XD working on one for ENFPs, might post it on my blog, but thought I could come here for ideas X3


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Types as opposing elements (This is on topic, right?):

ISFJ= justice
ENTP= chaos

INFJ= creation
ESTP= destruction

ISFP= purity
ENTJ= corruption

INFP= water
ESTJ= fire

ESFP= light
INTJ= darkness

ENFP= space
ISTJ= time

ESFJ= nature
INTP= ether

ENFJ= life
ISTP= death

Like, those could be the elements of the characters.

And, for alignments:

IJ= lawful
EP= chaotic
IP, EJ= neutral
SF= good
NT= evil
ST, NF= neutral

And for base stats, if it's like the tabletop game Eldritch Horror where each character has a certain amount of health and sanity, let's say this.

Start off with 4 health and 4 sanity and add +1 point as indicated for every letter in your type:
I= +1 sanity
E= +1 health
N= +1 sanity
S= +1 health
T= +1 sanity
F= +1 health
J= +1 sanity
P= +1 health

I suppose the rest of the stats and abilities could be determined by the enneagram, but idk enough about enneagrams.


----------



## onefivenine (Feb 25, 2015)

Oooh I like this. I want to take a try at

* INFP*

-*Class:* Healing Mage with secondary Rogue traits.
-*Abilities:* Can summon mythical creatures to battle, Expose weaknesses of enemies, Remove debuffs from allies (when actually seen in groups)
-*Passives:* Stealthy by default, stays under the radar of most. 
Can also get inside the minds of enemies and see what they see.
-*Weaknesses:* There is a chance they will sympathize with their enemies and thus weaken their own defenses against them.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Little_Bird said:


> Wow you've given this a lot of thought!!!  I'll give you my ID on league and skyrim...as soon as I remember it XD
> 
> What I meant is to create 'stats' for each type X3 Example:
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, It seems I missed the point of this thread completely


----------



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> Oh sorry, It seems I missed the point of this thread completely



That's okay!! I kinda forgot about this thread's existence XD I shall return!


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I'll always be a shaman.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

MOBA, LoL more specifically!

INTP
Supportive - Jungler
Abilities - Stealth, Intelligence boost (passively buffs Ability Power)

INTJ 
Mage - Middle
Abilities - Laughs maniacally, taunting surrounding players for the duration of the channel. Creates a rocket ship, launching it at enemy players. 

ENTJ
Fighter, hard team fighter - Top lane or Jungle
Abilities - Shouts at all surrounding enemy players, stunning them for 2 seconds. 

ESTP
Mage - Middle
Abilities - Removes shades to remove all debuffs, deal with it. Flirts with enemy champion, charming them for 3 seconds.

ISTP
Assassin - Jungler
Abilities - Stealth, builds a turret that shoots enemy players. 

INFP
Support - Bottom
Abilities - Cries around him/herself, dealing damage every second to surrounding enemies. Reads out poem, stunning players for a few seconds as they weep in tears. 

That's all I could think off so far, maybe someone could think of more and add more abilities.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Axwell said:


> MOBA, LoL more specifically!
> 
> INTP
> Supportive - Jungler
> ...


FiSe

Plays Jarvan because righteous and noble and stuff xD
Then goes to play Garen LOL!
Afterwards Leona.
See a pattern?

Overall:

*ISFP

CLASS:* Noble Crusader
*ABILITIES:* A mix of holy magic, blades and shields. Can tank superbly, but can destroy enemies just as easy. (think D3 Crusader)
*PASSIVE: *Utter fearlesness(immunity to fear) + high resistance to mind magic/tricks(will save = 1,5*lvl)
*WEAKNESS:* Tends to overextend and take on more than he can realistically handle. Choice making ability = low.

How about that?


----------



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

ENFP
Support - Top
Abilities:
Ni SURGE - Stun enemies by changing attack order and patterns constantly, strong against classes that rely on FOCUS ability.
NO PLAN? NO PROBLEM - Will receive a moderate affinity boost when team players have a negative blight or negative status effect.
I SEE AN INTROVERT - Can spot cloaked characters and invisible enemies
Weaknesses:
---Sensitive to all negative stat effects afflicting opposing support class players.
---Cannot deal damage to recently fallen opponents 
Passives:
Loyal to the end (Will receive enhanced strength and dexterity when all team players have fallen) ++Resistance to controlling or manipulative characters
Hows this? X3


----------



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

Xahhakatar said:


> Types as opposing elements (This is on topic, right?):
> 
> ISFJ= justice
> ENTP= chaos
> ...



Wow that's pretty good!! So an INTJ would be a Dark Mage, with an evil nature and +8 sanity but +4 health. That's pretty awesome!! (I'm not an INTJ, but your system is pretty cool!!


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Using Heroes of the Storm. Sorry if you're type is currently nerfed...

In hindsight, I could have assigned each temperament it's own class (NFs, NTs, SFs, STs). Also in hindsight, I wasted way too much time on this . 

Warriors
ISTJ: Arthas
ENTP: Stitches 
ENFP: Falstad
ISFJ: Muradin 

Supports 
ENFJ: Rehgar 
INFJ: Li Li
ISFJ: Brightwing
ESFJ: Tyrande

Assassins
ISTJ: Tychus
ESTP: Raynor
INTJ: Nova
INTP: Zeratul 

Specialists
ESTJ: Zagara
INFP: Murky 
ESFP: The Lost Vikings
ENTJ: Sgt. Hammer


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

A generic RPG thing. Character class and attributes are mostly dependent on your top two functions.

*~~~PERCEIVING FUNCTION~~~*

*Se (SP)* -- A melee DPS. They're the kings of damage, whether sustained or burst, AoE or single-target. However DPS is all they can contribute, therefore making them reliant on a good team to enable them to deal massive damage. They also have little in the way of support utility. Being an Extrovert makes you more likely to be a durable, sturdy *Warrior*, while being an Introvert makes you more of a glass-cannon *Assassin*.

*Si (SJ)* -- A tank class. High defense and survivability, with party buffs and decent DPS to hold enemy aggro. They also have a good amount of crowd control effects. However their mobility is subpar. The tank alone determines the success of the party; if there is no good tank, no amount of DPS will make up for it. Being an Extrovert makes you a well-defended *Paladin*, while being an Introvert makes you a more offensive *Vanguard*.

*Ne (NP)* -- A ranged DPS. Damage is constant and sustained, mainly single-target with little AoE and crowd control effects. Their damage isn't as good as Se, but they make up for that in powerful enemy debuffs and overall combat versatility. Being an Extrovert makes you an *Archer*, having access to damage-over-time effects and more AoE attacks. Being an Introvert makes you an *Engineer*, having access to machinery like sentry guns, and even robots that periodically heal allies.

*Ni (NJ)* -- A magic DPS of sorts. Deals frightening amounts of AoE burst damage (almost as good as Se), along with a collection of crowd control effects. However, they're stupidly squishy and die in two or three hits.. Being an Extrovert makes you an *Elemental Mage*, focusing on crowd control effects, and being an Introvert makes you a *Chaotic Mage*, ripping enemies apart by bending space and time.

*~~~JUDGING FUNCTION~~~*

*Ti (TP)* -- Having Ti as your main judging function increases your damage. Nobody can match the ISTP Assassin's single-target damage. The ESTP Warrior can take on groups of enemies with ease due to increased AoE damage. INTP Engineers can have more sentry guns active at once, and ENTP Archers are right behind ISTPs in terms of damage.

*Te (TJ)* -- Having Te as your main judging function increases your survivability. ISTJ Vanguards can take almost twice as much damage than they can deal, and that's saying something, considering the already high damage output of the Vanguard. ESTJ Paladins simply cannot be killed. INTJ Chaotic Mages, after getting hit by a boss attack, have a chance to reverse time and regain half the health they lost. ENTJ Elemental Mages can cast elemental shields on themselves and on allies.

*Fi (FP)* -- Having Fi as your main judging function allows you to heal. ISFP Assassins can place marks on enemies, allowing allies to steal small amounts of health as they attack. ESFP Warriors have a health regeneration aura that strengthens the more they attack. INFP Engineers are often the main healers with increased heal potency from their robots. ENFP Archers can plant seeds that quickly grow into trees that bear healing fruit.

*Fe (FJ)* -- Having Fe as your main judging function increases your support utility. ISFJ Vanguards have more potent party buffs, both offensive and defensive. ESFJ Paladins draw more enemy aggro with their attacks. INFJ Chaotic Mages can put themselves and their allies in stasis to protect them from incoming attacks. The crowd control effects of ENFJ Elemental Mages are more potent and last longer.

Boy, that was fun. It kinda fell apart when I got to judging functions, though. There was also so many other classes I could have used instead, like bards and martial artists and the like. Oh, well.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

oraphel said:


> A generic RPG thing. Character class and attributes are mostly dependent on your top two functions.
> 
> *~~~PERCEIVING FUNCTION~~~*
> 
> ...


So...you would tell that we are what? DnD Avengers?


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Ixim said:


> So...you would tell that we are what? DnD Avengers?


No idea. I had DnD in mind when I was writing all that, but also every other MMORPG I've played, and that's a lot. To be honest, I think I drew most of my ideas from Dragon Nest. :/


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Innogen said:


> A generic RPG thing. Character class and attributes are mostly dependent on your top two functions.
> 
> *~~~PERCEIVING FUNCTION~~~*
> 
> ...


That's quite accurate for me (ISTJ most likely)
I Like:
-High Health
-High Defensive stats
-High Health Regeneration
-High Damage
-Some healing spells to fall back upon

Basically, I try to achieve immortality by becoming unkillable. If I can gain health as fast as enemies can take it away, I can fight on forever. All I need then is someone to output massive damage (preferably AoE), so that the enemies die by the masses.

If I have to fend for myself, I will shift the focus away from the defensive stats/health and towards AoE damage. This way I'm still capable of dealing with groups of enemies by myself.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Usually when I play (video/computer/board) games, what matters most to me is attack. I'm really all-out offensive. I don't use anything that just simply raises stats. I only use abilities that damage the enemy and do as much damage as possible, and I always choose the character with the highest attack stat. So really, all I care about is killing stuff. I'm really not into defense because I'd rather be agile than bulky. Magic is too complicated for my tastes. I just like to use swords and/or guns depending on the genre of the game, and basically, I just like to kill stuff.

And, I'm an INFP.


----------



## Kasios (Oct 29, 2014)

I would love to see you guys' opinion on what hearthstone decks/heroes would work in mbti.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Ragnarok Online

ISTJ: Whitesmith
ISFJ: Creator
ESFJ: High Priest
ESTJ: Paladin

ISTP: Monk
ESTP: Rogue
ISFP: Sniper
ESFP: Bard/Dancer, Clown/Gypsy

INTJ: Assassin Cross
ENTJ: Champion
INTP: Professor
ENTP: Sage

ENFJ: Crusader
INFJ: Alchemist
ENFP: Stalker
INFP: Supernovice


----------

